# 3 Drying Questions



## ToxicWaltz68 (Sep 11, 2007)

1) When i harvest i am going to hang them up in a shed/garage and have a bunch of fans on them, but due to limitations i wont be able to have the fans on 24 hours a day. The shed is pretty big so there will be a lot of air and i can only have the fans on 10-12 hours a day. 

Is this too risky because of mold and i should just dry it in bags instead?
Or will this the weed be fine?

2) When i harvest does it matter how i kill the plant? should i pull it out of the soil or cut the stalk with hedgeclippers?

3) If i want to let the whole plant's buds to mature but some of the ones on the top are mature, how do i go about just taking the mature ones off. Simply pluck them off, cut their branch off?

thanks didn't find this specific info in any of the readings.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 11, 2007)

1..  Build yourself a Dry chamber, its cheap and easy.

2.  No.. its personal preference.  I chop the main cola keep it intact,
Manicure/trim, as I go.  Branch by branch from the top down.
At the end.. The main stalk gets cut at the base.

3.  Cut what every when ever you want.. Just dont take more than 30% of 
the plant. Then she'll be fine.. 

goodluck


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2007)

"IMHO"..you fave less chamce of mold in the shed than in bags. Bags will definately retain more moisture.humidity than an "open air" shed.
  Don't crowd/pack 'em in there. Try to allow for as much air circulation as possible. The slower they dry..the better, as long as that mold doesn't become an issue. I'm used to a relativrly "arid" climate, so mold has NEVER been a problem. Under "most" circumstances, the fan should alleviate that problem.

  There is no point in retaining the roots, chopping is fine.

.."Cut" the mature buds, preferrably w/ a sterile, or at least 'clean' instrument.




			
				ToxicWaltz68 said:
			
		

> 1) When i harvest i am going to hang them up in a shed/garage and have a bunch of fans on them, but due to limitations i wont be able to have the fans on 24 hours a day. The shed is pretty big so there will be a lot of air and i can only have the fans on 10-12 hours a day.
> 
> Is this too risky because of mold and i should just dry it in bags instead?
> Or will this the weed be fine?
> ...


----------



## ToxicWaltz68 (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks guys very helpful ill follow it perfectly. what is IMHO though?


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2007)

I n
M y
H onest
O pinion

...


----------



## ToxicWaltz68 (Sep 14, 2007)

1) I will have a few mini fans in there, should I keep the door slightly cracked (no light will get in) to better circulate the air, or best to leave it close and only open to check for mold and stuff?

2) Plant is about 3 1/2 feet tall, should i break it up and hang it up by branches and bigger buds, or just hang the whole plant upside down?

3)  Ive read that you should leave the big fan leaves on to protect the bud and pull them off when they are brittle, but looking at a lot of member's drying pics, it looks liek some people just strip the branch bare except for buds? 

Thanks again guys for clearing more things up.


----------



## mendo local (Sep 14, 2007)

fresh dry air and small sections of plant hung upside down. IMO. Good Luck!


----------



## Hick (Sep 14, 2007)

Circulation is important..cutting the branches off, will allow it to dry a li'l quicker.
  "I" prefer to remove the large fan leaves "pre" hanging and drying.


----------



## graalweed (Oct 6, 2007)

That topic help me a lot. I have a crazy drying situation here. 

I was so pleased when i learnt in this marvelous site that I could actually sample my babes and using accelerated drying strategies to taste it.

To manage to Drying is been a little more difficult though.

Yesterday I manage to smoke a nice sample. 
A first unsuccessful attempt resulted in a not smoked joint. 

This morning I try to burn the joint andsmoked nice! 

Would that be a valid technic 
To let a still drying weed  rolled and smoke it in the next day


----------



## gman2153 (Oct 6, 2007)

I sometimes twist up "slightly damp" J's (too wet to burn) in the morning and put a couple in the ashtray of my truck.

During the day the radiant heat from the sun pounding on my dashboard eminates into the ashtray.

By 5pm (official end of the work day), I have perfectly dried and crispy Scooby Snacks...:hubba: 

I am 5 days from harvest... Next Weds my kids get their haircut.. LMFAO


----------

